# Where do Nerites Live?



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I had some extra time today at work to go visit the Anahuac National Wildlife Refuge and went to the bay docks thinking I might find some Nerites (certain species are supposed to be native to the area). All I could find were tiny baby shrimp, small crabs, oysters, and barnacles. 

I've got access to all kinds of marshland...where do I find Nerites?! (And if I do find them, how do you acclimate them? )


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

They mostly live in the water...I think...ound:


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

I have one Olive Nerite in my 1G nano, "Ghost Garden" at work.
When I came in this morning, it was on the floor, I put it back in the tank, even though it was dry. He/she is moving around in the tank.

So apparently, they live out of water. I was always under the impression that they lived in tidal areas where the rivers met oceans. Would make sense that they can stay alive out of water for extended periods of time. Not sure where I got this impression from, maybe I read it somewhere, not sure. (Take with grain of salt)


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Seems like the area of the Gulf you're in would be a tad on the far reaches of where you'd find them. They are mostly (in the States) going to be near Florida from what I've read here and there.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I've found textile nerites on coral beds in the keys. Key west, southern tip of key west etc.


----------



## aquarliam (Dec 26, 2010)

in coastal swamps they are easy to spot on exposed mangrove/tree roots and stumps.


----------



## Treetom (Jan 23, 2011)

I've read that they come from southern states in swampy areas, and only the olive color are in US.


----------

